

My genetics are making me miserable - jgm1103

I just turned 25 several weeks ago, and I just became aware that I&#x27;m losing my hair (male pattern baldness)...I feel like an old man already and I still have 50+ years in this world (give or take)!<p>I always assumed as I got older things would start to go wrong, but at 25 I feel like this is way too early for me to be losing my hair...it&#x27;s making me extremely miserable, especially the fact that no one in my family ever mentioned it to me and it&#x27;s supposedly been happening over the last few years, which made me think maybe it&#x27;s work&#x2F;stress related, but maybe that&#x27;s just me being in denial of my own genetics...my mother&#x27;s father was a victim of MPB, and that&#x27;s usually who you inherit it from.<p>Is anyone else in the same boat?  How do you cope with getting older&#x2F;things not going your way?  This situation is making me extremely depressed and I can&#x27;t seem get passed it
======
w00tnes
Just turned 26, been loosing hair since middle school (16-17), a few more
years and I'll be rockin' a Balmer look :)

How I cope with it? I've accepted the situation a long time ago and I don't
let it get to me anymore (it did when I was younger tho, had huge self-
confidence problems because of it).

Hair isn't all that important, just be a good person... :)

Maybe watch the patrick stewart interview, maybe it'll help a bit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXOK-
ZVJMaU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXOK-ZVJMaU) ;)

